# Football in Dubai



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am extremely keen on joining a Veterans' football (soccer) team in Dubai. Can anyone give me a lead on this?

Thanks in advance.

Aroon


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try the Dubai forum. This forum is for all UAE except Dubai.


----------



## ara247 (Oct 22, 2012)

hi guys i'm portuguese,but lived 12 yrs in London,i'm a UEFA B football coach,and i'm in Dubai at the moment,any team/academy/club looking for football coaches plz let me know


----------



## Rileyhere (Oct 21, 2012)

*Football*

There's a nice league that plays in the Iranian stadium near Bur Dubai. There are a couple different skill levels for the teams to join and you can walk on to teams that need a extra player or two.


----------



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

Rileyhere said:


> There's a nice league that plays in the Iranian stadium near Bur Dubai. There are a couple different skill levels for the teams to join and you can walk on to teams that need a extra player or two.


Hi,

Thanks for that. Do you mean the Iranian association ground behind American Hospital in Oudh Metha area (close to Lamcy Plaza)? I will make a visit and check out. If you have any more details like contact person / timings, that would be great.

Thanks again.

rgds,

Aroon


----------



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

ara247 said:


> hi guys i'm portuguese,but lived 12 yrs in London,i'm a UEFA B football coach,and i'm in Dubai at the moment,any team/academy/club looking for football coaches plz let me know


Hi,
I am planning to launch a veterans' football team to practise and play in tournaments. You would be a great addition as a coach-cum-player.
I have already posted another thread calling for interested team members. Already got some responses, still waiting for more.
In case interested, please let me know. We will all meet together and launch this.

Cheers,

Aroon


----------



## Ahmed-albloushi (Sep 23, 2012)

dear aroon r u still looking for a player ?


----------

